# Red Sea Flora Base Plant Substrate



## dlimelight (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm new to the plant world and was wondering if anyone knows how good is Red Sea Flora Base Plant Substrate? Do I need to mix this with anything else? Please advise


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

i have the same substraight you are talking about... just remember... its called "flora*base*" for a reason. it should be a base layer then add some sand or something over it.. because it breaks down slowly and it gets stirred up easily after that.

- fish newb -

this might not be liable info.. but it is from what i have experienced.... for me it has started breaking down and everytime i plant dust sturs up if i was to get it again i would deffinatly put it as a base layer and something like flourite or sand or gravel over it. 

i could of sworn i read on the package its a base layer......:redface: 

it also helps me keep my ph low which is great!


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I had mine in my 20G for over a year and had no problems with it stirring up easily. It does stir up, yes, but it always settled easily and never created a huge mess. I think it is fine on its own if you choose to use it, but like Fish Newb says, it does break down over time. I just don't know that covering it with another substrate will change that fact. It is meant to be used on its own, and it is just a product that is not going to last long-term. I think there's just no getting around that. I had to break down my 20G for space considerations, so I can't tell you at what point this substrate will start to significantly break down and begin to become muck, but I have read here from others that it definitely does.

It certainly wouldn't be my first choice for a substrate. It was okay for my purposes at the time, but I can't help but wonder what kind of mess my tank would eventually have become. When it came to setting up my next, and larger, tank, it was with Ecocomplete. I definitely prefer it to the Florabase. It looks nicer, imo, it's easy to plant in, and I believe it will last a very very long time. I'm now in the process of setting my 20G back up, and it is with Ecocomplete.

My next aquarium that's in the planning stages I'm thinking of trying the ADA Aquasoil Amazonia if I can get it without too much hassle. If I can't, though, then I'll be happy to go with Ecocomplete again.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Fish Newb said:


> i have the same substraight you are talking about... just remember... its called "flora*base*" for a reason. it should be a base layer then add some sand or something over it.. because it breaks down slowly and it gets stirred up easily after that.
> 
> - fish newb -


Flora base is not to be used with something over it. Where did that info come from. The closest thing to flora base is ada aquasoil. However, it does not lower the pH as much as aquasoil. Aquasoil is the better substrate. If it is possible for you get get AS use that and not flora base.


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> i have the same substraight you are talking about... just remember... its called "flora*base*" for a reason. it should be a base layer then add some sand or something over it.. because it breaks down slowly and it gets stirred up easily after that.
> 
> - fish newb -


WRONG! WRONG! PLEASE DELETE!

FB is a complete substrate and does not need to be used with anything else and it's certainly not a base layer.
Much like aquasoil it will acidify the water and is a good choice if you want to keep soft water plants (Tonias, Erios). It's supposed to break down over time but with little disturbance it may last awile.


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> Aquasoil is the better substrate. If it is possible for you get get AS use that and not flora base.


Actually they both come out of the same factory in Japan.


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

Out of my experience I don't recommend florabase. I have several friends that use florabase and all of their tanks are very murky/cloudy. Although it looks more natural that some other choices I've had much better luck with ecocomplete.


----------



## davej (Feb 22, 2006)

I had flora base up until yesterday, never had a problem with murkiness, just never happy with the soil when it comes to rooting.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

davej said:


> I had flora base up until yesterday, never had a problem with murkiness, just never happy with the soil when it comes to rooting.


Same here. In fact, my 20G had absolutely incredible clarity. Crystal clear water.

That being said, though, I am happier to be using Ecocomplete now that I'm setting my 20G back up, and I have frequently read here that Florabase starts to really break down over time.

Like others have said, it IS a complete substrate and does not need to be covered by anything else. I'm sure you could do so, but to say you _have to_ is not correct.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Tino said:


> Actually they both come out of the same factory in Japan.


Reference please.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Tino said:


> Actually they both come out of the same factory in Japan.





mrbelvedere said:


> Reference please.


Yeah, I'm pretty curious about that myself.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

leonpetty said:


> Out of my experience I don't recommend florabase. I have several friends that use florabase and all of their tanks are very murky/cloudy. Although it looks more natural that some other choices I've had much better luck with ecocomplete.


I would say that information above is completely erroneous. I have had Florabase in an aquarium for well over two years with no problems. No cloudiness. It's almost exactly the same as ADA Aquasoil, as was said - and I'm speaking from experience of using both. The information given above is simply rumour, heresay, or badly researched. It's total piffle. Florabase is a very good option to the once-standard Flourite or the now more common ADA media.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Flora Base rock's but I would venture to say it is not for the novice. 
One of the best substrate systems I have ever used, and I also use ADA soil.
The tank in my sig and profile is with Flora Base, I applied a little peat under it, and I would think it blasphemy to cover it with sand or anything else.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Florabase under ecocomplete, It works. Been in service for 2.5 years and still have good growth. I do on occasion use seachem root tabs so I'll never know if the soil is the only thing providing nutrient to the roots. I have not had an issue with cloudiness but then again I don’t rescape often. Just about to tear down and replant though, maybe this weekend. Well see if the cloudiness claims are true.  

Reason for the mix was when getting back into planted tanks I didn't pick up enough to get 3". So instead of getting more I picked up a couple bags of ecco.

Over all it worked out but I will probably never mix a substrates again.


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

joan said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty curious about that myself.


A local distributor.

But of course this not to say that the composition is identical; it's similar.


----------



## leonpetty (Jul 13, 2006)

pineapple said:


> I would say that information above is completely erroneous. I have had Florabase in an aquarium for well over two years with no problems. No cloudiness. It's almost exactly the same as ADA Aquasoil, as was said - and I'm speaking from experience of using both. The information given above is simply rumour, heresay, or badly researched. It's total piffle. Florabase is a very good option to the once-standard Flourite or the now more common ADA media.


Just personal experience. Assumed that since that was the only common thing amongst the three tanks (with the exception of all having that that must have been the cause of the murkiness. I truly do believe that that was the cause, but maybe those tanks have just had bad luck with it. Not meaning to offend the florabase lovers out there :redface:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tino said:


> WRONG! WRONG! PLEASE DELETE!
> 
> FB is a complete substrate and does not need to be used with anything else and it's certainly not a base layer.
> Much like aquasoil it will acidify the water and is a good choice if you want to keep soft water plants (Tonias, Erios). It's supposed to break down over time but with little disturbance it may last awile.




sorry thats what i thought... i have the substraight.... i could of sworn i read it was a base layer somewhere. if i was to do it again i would cover it though... but it is great stuff... i would recomend it.

sorry if i messed everyone up here :icon_redf 

- fish newb -


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Tino said:


> A local distributor.
> 
> But of course this not to say that the composition is identical; it's similar.


go on, more info please. Does this local distributor have access to ADA aquasoil, if not how would they know where it was made?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

i just set up a 2.5g using flora base and after about 30mins it is crystal clear, dont know if its any good for plants since i just set it up but the lfs i got it from has a couple display tanks setup using it and they look really healthy.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

stuff works for plants just fine. as aquasoil or eco is not available anywhere in Hawaii, we have a choice of flourite, flora base or clown colored fake gravel (the cheap stuff you see in gold fish bowls or novice tanks), i have used mainly fourite and then tried flora base when it came out, plants love the FB, but i dont care for the color (i like black to make the fish and green plants stand out more). i bought eco off of ebay and then tried AS for its ph lowering capability (high ph/hard tap water). i personally prefer AS but thats just because it works for plants and is black. eco didnt really do anything for me but is heavier than AS or FB and wont stirup as much when doing water changes or rescaping. no problems with the FB turnning to mush either, it look the same as the day i put it in the tank.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> i just set up a 2.5g using flora base and after about 30mins it is crystal clear, dont know if its any good for plants since i just set it up but the lfs i got it from has a couple display tanks setup using it and they look really healthy.


Sounds like you made a good choice.

BTW, welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> Sounds like you made a good choice.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Mike


thank you

the stuff is a pita to plant stem plants but it turned out nice.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems like it is one of those substrates that can be difficult to plant, but the results are worth the effort.

Mike


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

I realize you can use florabase by itself. But do y'all see any problems using flourite over florabase. This is what I have done. Plants seem okay in a month old setup.
Thanks, Def


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use a mix of florabase and flourite in the tanks i use it in, the flourite helps by adding "weight" to hold plants and the flora base down so it doesnt move around as much. in my low tech 20g, its been running for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for your experience dhavoc. 

Florabase lesson learned the hardway - Initially when I got the tank I rinsed the florabase to death, probably reducing by 1/3 - money down the drain. Went to LFS to get a replacement bag and thought I what I had in my tank was flourite, so hence now the flourite over the florbase. But it looks good! Thanks again!


----------

